# Has anyone attached this to their alarm?



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Canuck BMW said:


> *dwallersv, I only tried it once (Sept) when I got the car, and it seemed to work about 24" away with the top down. I now have the hard top in place and it works from the same distance when I stick my arm in an open window (i.e. all the way to my shoulder). The "dome" of protection seems to be ONLY above the console area.*


Yeah, that's in line with mine. I was probably underestimating the distance in my head -- what you describe sounds about the same as mine.

The response of the sensor is not immediate, though. Try putting your arm in through the window, rest it on the steering wheel, for 15-20 seconds, then move it around. You'll find that the sensor will pick it up further than 24" eventually. This is due to the way the thing works (described in Bentley): After it calibrates itself, it goes into a sort of sleep mode, where it only checks the space every 10 seconds or so (something like that). If it notes a change in the return profile, it then wakes up and starts looking more carefully for more anomolous returns in a shorter period of time. If it doesn't like what it sees coming back, it goes off.

This procedure is to keep it from being overly sensitive and triggering on a leaf falling in the car (or something like that) when the top's down. An added situation that coupes/sedans don't face.


> *By the way, are you sure about 2 SEPARATE SDR's? Bentleys manual explains it as a sender and receiver module.*


Yeah, I read that in Bentley. They're wrong. I am absolutely certain from direct experience with a friend's install. As I said in another reply, he never even installed the rear sensor, as he couldn't find the wiring harness and connector. The front one worked fine, just like yours and mine. Unfortunately, he didn't have coverage in the back of his car.

The two units are absolutely identical, and in fact even interchangable. The only difference between them is the enclosure, to fit the different form-factor of the two locations.


> *Also, did you add a DEI Shock Sensor (504M) to your hood pin? I did and it works great! *


Not yet, although I'm considering it. Your successful experience just about pushes me over the edge.

And that one's a _really_ easy DIY! (no bloody knuckles  )

BTW, please call me Dave.

Dave


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Canuck BMW said:


> *Yeah Kaz...love that ETK...I sometimes wonder what the hell it is I'm looking at on the screen, since I can't find it on my 325i or 330CiC! *


Guys -- ETK... Advice on where to buy? Also, this is strictly the parts, no repair info, right? That stuff's in the TIS, IIRC. Either of you have that as well, and advice on where to obtain?

Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Canuck BMW (Aug 9, 2002)

Dave, thanks for the information about the SDR "workings". That "sleep" mode explains a lot! Also makes me feel better about using the SDR with the top down...as I was worried about falling leaves, birds...hell, even insects!


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

Can anyone who has the dual sensor radar system comment on cell phone interference? I would think that the interference would only occur while the alarm was armed, i.e. it would not present a problem if you were sitting in the car (driving or still) and talking on a cell phone....?

Any idea whether the sensors will interfere with technology like Bluetooth?


----------



## Canuck BMW (Aug 9, 2002)

Funny you mention this, as that is why the FCC won't allow this SDR on US cars, according to another post I read on Roadfly.
I use my cell all the time in the car (alarm off of course) without problem. However, I believe there is a difference between cell systems in the USA and Canada (anybody know for sure?).
Maybe the SDR causes interference to phones nearby when the system is armed?


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

jrubens said:


> *Can anyone who has the dual sensor radar system comment on cell phone interference? I would think that the interference would only occur while the alarm was armed, i.e. it would not present a problem if you were sitting in the car (driving or still) and talking on a cell phone....?
> 
> Any idea whether the sensors will interfere with technology like Bluetooth? *


It only presents a problem when the alarm is armed. When it's disarmed, the transcievers are not active.

The problem the FCC has is with possible interference for a nearby cell user when the alarm is armed. Someone walking by, I suppose.

I have been unable to experience any problems with my CDMA phone even while sitting in the car with the alarm armed. Of course, I had to sit very still not to set it off. In any case, I couldn't discern any problem.

This was with the phone using digital modulation, so there could have been interference but it wasn't enough to start to introduce bit errors in the transmission. I haven't tried it in an analog modulation situation, since my carrier (Verizon) flips the phone back to digital immediately even if I configure it to transmit analog only.


----------



## CascadeTelcom (Aug 7, 2002)

*Alarm Systems-cell usage*

I have the European system installed in my 2002 CIC and have no probelm with my Nokia-AT&T Wireless cellular when driving and the alarm is inactive. I also activated the alarm and operated my cell within a foot radius from the driver's door with no degradation of signal or voice in the digital mode. Will continue to test the phone in different digital and analog locations and report back if I experience any tranmission problems. Will also have several of my friends use their cells when my alarm is activated.
Rick, how do I determine if the Europeans installed the 504M DEI shock sensor on my vehicle?


----------



## Canuck BMW (Aug 9, 2002)

They would not have installed the DEI 504M Shock Sensor. It is an after-market item from Taiwan, but adds another feature that the OEM Alarm does not offer.


----------



## cjrivera (Jul 8, 2003)

Canuck BMW,

You seem to be very knowlegeable about this subject.

A few ?'s...

Can I have a BMW-US OEM alarm already installed and have the SDR trancievers from BMW-Canada installed at a later date? Can I even buy the SDR trancievers seperately (without the rest of the OEM alarm)?

What does a DEI 504M Shock sensor do? Is it easy to add after the OEM alarm is in?

Thanks.


----------



## Canuck BMW (Aug 9, 2002)

cjrivera said:


> Canuck BMW,
> 
> You seem to be very knowlegeable about this subject.
> 
> ...


cjrivera:
I no longer have my 330CiC (traded it 3 weeks ago for a 530i, after we got the Z4), but I can answer your questions.

1. Yes, after the US OEM alarm is installed, you can add the SDR sensors, as all the US and Canadian cars have the same alarm "brain" and wiring harnesses installed at the factory in Germany. I've seen posts from 2-3 other US owners who have done this, BUT not all US dealers are willing to do the installation of the SDR sensors, as the SDR units are not BMWNA and FDC approved. You may be forced to install them yourself. Another owner mentioned that it took him about 2 hours of work. The dealer charges 3-4 hours labour to install the whole alarm. The worst part is removing the centre console where one sensor is placed. The other goes behind the console on top of the floor "hump"...and you need a separate trim piece to cover it. The trim piece comes in black, grey or tan colours only.
Someone mentioned that you can order the SDR sensors separately, but I think they ordered them directly from Germany. I asked once at the dealer here in Ottawa, and was told you have to buy the whole kit! However, that may have changed. Try a Toronto dealer. Look up their phone numbers on the www.bmw.ca web site.
If that fails, try contacting Eric at www.ultimatebmwparts.com in Montreal. He has contacts in Germany.

2. The DEI 504M shock sensor takes about 45 minutes to install the first time. The second one took me 20 minutes. It connects to the hood pin that the alarm monitors.
The 504M senses vibration. If someone bangs their door against your car, it will cause the alarm to go off. Its sensitivity is adjustable. I had it set way too high, and closing the door on another car in the garage (closed) caused the alarm to go off! If someone even bumps into your car, it will go off.

Hope this answers your questions!


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Canuck BMW said:


> cjrivera:
> I no longer have my 330CiC (traded it 3 weeks ago for a 530i, after we got the Z4)


:nono:


> Yes, after the US OEM alarm is installed, you can add the SDR sensors [...] Someone mentioned that you can order the SDR sensors separately, but I think they ordered them directly from Germany. I asked once at the dealer here in Ottawa, and was told you have to buy the whole kit!


The parts can all be ordered separately. Use the bimmerfest search feature and look for thread with "Euro alarm" in them -- there are 2 or 3 threads with a wealth of info in them, including all the part numbers, DIY info, etc. that you need. :thumbup:


----------

